# Ground Round



## Jessica_Morris (May 15, 2013)

I found a butcher that has really good prices on fresh meat. And me and DH were gonna buy a package from them that is $99.00. One of the meats the package comes with is Ground Round (xtra lean meat) i've never cooked with ground round before, I've always used Ground Beef or Chuck. Is there a big difference between the three. If I get ground round will the meals that I would normally cook with ground beef or chuck taste a lot different?!


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2013)

The taste should be pretty much the same as any other lean ground beef.  Some folks prefer ground chuck because it has a little more fat.  With ground beef, you don't know which cuts are included.


----------



## jabbur (May 15, 2013)

It should cook up and taste about the same.  The one thing you may notice when making hamburgers is they may be "drier" and not as juicy as with ground chuck because of the lower fat percentage. You may find you want to cook plain hamburgers a little less than usual to retain what little fat is in there. In most recipes you shouldn't notice a difference.


----------



## Jessica_Morris (May 15, 2013)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## CraigC (May 15, 2013)

This should help clear things up!

Tom T. Hall "Ode To A Half A Pound Of Ground Round" - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver (May 15, 2013)

The Ground Round is also a burger restaurant chain throughout the midwest.  Not bad, midpriced.  They use a lot of, um, ground round.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> The Ground Round is also a burger restaurant chain throughout the midwest.  Not bad, midpriced.  They use a lot of, um, ground round.



There used to be Ground Rounds around here too.  There was one in my town.  No there are none in MA.  The closest are in ME and NY.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 15, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> There used to be Ground Rounds around here too.  There was one in my town.  No there are none in MA.  The closest are in ME and NY.



I think I saw some in TN and MN.  The last one I ate at was many moons ago in WI, it was a regular hangout.


----------



## buckytom (May 16, 2013)

ground round restaurants are defunct here as well.

i wonder what kind of meat they used, or was the round a reflection on the shape of regular customers. 


you should ask your butcher ehat approximate ratio of fat to lean is in each type of ground meat. all the grinds you've mentioned can vary but upwards of 20% of fat on average.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 20, 2013)

buckytom said:


> ground round restaurants are defunct here as well.
> 
> i wonder what kind of meat they used, or was the round a reflection on the shape of regular customers.
> 
> ...


Round of beef is quite dry so you need to be careful when cooking it that you don't enhance the dryness.


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 20, 2013)

For Berger's I like it fatty 20% or more. Fat is flavor. And,IMHO there is a difference in flavor and texture. For things like, toco's , stuffed peppers and stuffed cabbage I would go for more lean. Just my OP.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 20, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> The Ground Round is also a burger restaurant chain throughout the midwest.  Not bad, midpriced.  They use a lot of, um, ground round.



I remember one of the original ground round restaurants.   I remember movies and cartoons projected onto the wall, eating peanuts and tossing the shells on the floor and popcorn brought to the table.   It was sheer chaos to me as a kid and so much fun!

That one is still open in bangor but of course has changed over the years.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 20, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I remember one of the original ground round restaurants.   I remember movies and cartoons projected onto the wall, eating peanuts and tossing the shells on the floor and popcorn brought to the table.   It was sheer chaos to me as a kid and so much fun!



Yes!  That's it!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2013)

Our local Ground Round was replaced by a very good finer dining restaurant.  Dfinitely a step up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 21, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I remember one of the original ground round restaurants.   I remember movies and cartoons projected onto the wall, eating peanuts and tossing the shells on the floor and popcorn brought to the table.   It was sheer chaos to me as a kid and so much fun!



I'd say you're dating yourself, but my memories of that same thing also includes a mug of beer...I wasn't a kid.   Instead, I'm dating MYself!

Our local Ground Round used to have All You Can Eat (Lake Erie) Perch every Friday.  We would go about twice a year and eat until we thought we would explode.  They would also have local entertainment and to this day we remember one trio, McDonald-Lake-and-Notch, who did 1970s pop tunes...and sounded exactly like the group they were imitating.  Amazingly good.


----------

